# Off-duty cop stops robbery;



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Video

http://www.cnn.com/video/us/2005/06/28/vosot.ny.officer.stabbed.wabc/content.exclude.html

June 28, 2005 Tuesday 
CITY EDITION

NEWS; Pg. A06

451 words

Off-duty cop stops robbery; 
Unarmed officer is injured as he thwarts brazen rob attempt at a Dunkin' Donuts in Flatbush

BY DARYL KHAN AND ROCCO PARASCANDOLA. STAFF WRITERS

An unarmed police officer on his way to work was stabbed yesterday when he thwarted a robbery at a Dunkin' Donuts in Flatbush, a confrontation that was caught on videotape, police said.

Shron Killings, who turns 22 today, was still being sought last night, while the victim, Officer Vincent Schiavarelli, a two-year veteran assigned to the 71st Precinct, was admitted to Kings County Hospital Center with a gash near his ribs, police said. He is expected to make a full recovery.

"This young officer - out of uniform, without a partner - didn't hesitate to get in harm's way to protect a fellow New Yorker," Mayor Michael Bloomberg said.

Killings, who was due in court yesterday on a gun case, is believed to be responsible for two other robberies at Dunkin' Donuts, including one at the scene of yesterday's incident, 40 Empire Blvd., police said.

Thirty-second snippets of store surveillance video from two cameras captured yesterday's 6:40 a.m. attempted robbery and stabbing. Police said the tapes show Killings walking into the doughnut shop.

Killings, a hand in his right pocket fidgeting with a folding knife, appears nervous, looking back more than once at the front door as he ordered a doughnut, police said.

When Schiavarelli walked in, Killings had turned to the worker serving him, police say the video shows.

As the worker opened the cash drawer, Killings, the knife now out of his pocket, lunged over the counter and tried to stab the worker in his face, police said. The worker managed to pull back, police said.

Schiavarelli, standing next to Killings and being served by another worker, realized what was happening and tried to grab Killings, police said. The two grappled before Killings stabbed Schiavarelli and fled.

Schiavarelli, 24, chased the suspect, police said.

Police were able to identify Killings, tracing the license plate of the Kia Sportage in which he drove off to his mother, who said she had lent him the car.

Police also showed the videotape to a Dunkin' Donuts manager present when a $300 robbery was committed at the shop May 17. The manager, Shala Khairkhah, said Killings could be the person who "jumped up on the counter and pushed a knife at me," police said. Jims Medy, 18, an alleged accomplice pretending to be a customer during the robbery, was arrested June 11 and charged with robbery.

Killings may also be responsible, police said, for a May 25 robbery of $400 at a Dunkin' Donuts on Utica Avenue.

Killings was supposed to be in court yesterday for a June 26, 2004, incident in which he was charged with driving under the influence of alcohol and possession of a loaded gun. Also pending is an October 2004 case in which he was allegedly seen on a street corner with a gun.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

If you are going to get involved in s*it off-duty, which is a bad idea anyway, at least carry a freakin' gun. Given the guy's two previous possession of a firearm charges, he just as easily could have been robbing the store with a gun, and then this cop would be dead. Glad he's okay, though.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I've always been torn.. "to carry or not to carry off-duty, that is the question"


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

I thought that NYPD REQUIRED off-duty officers to carry. I seem to recall (many years ago) that they did this after a number of officers were shot trying to break up crimes in progress while on duty.

Next opportunity, I'll ask about this to some folks at NYPD that I know.

Around these parts I only know one officer who always carried off-duty and he's now retired. Most of the chiefs that I know don't like guns and hate the fact that they have to carry on-duty! I am very aware of one chief who issued a written policy ~10 years ago that stated that any officer who got involved in anything off-duty, either had to carry his/her duty weapon (too large to comfortably conceal except in Winter) or s/he would be treated as a "civilian" and NOT covered by the town as a PO!! Bottom line was that none of his officers would get involved in anything off-duty (which I suppose was the chief's ultimate goal).


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

As a cop, you have to act when a D&amp;D gets robbed, its almost like he robbed the police station itself!!! What we have here, is a total lack of respect for the law!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

PBC, I suppose that if the chief puts out a regulation that if you get involved while carrying other than the issue weapon (Beretta 92FS originally, now Sig 239 .40), "you are not acting as a PO" . . . I would guess that such a regulation would absolve a PO from ignoring a robbery in progress.

I have learned from two NYPD POs that NYPD has an official policy on what you can carry IF you carry off-duty. NYPD does NOT require off-duty officers to carry, but has guidelines on when and where they probably should not carry.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Suspect Arrested in Stabbing of Off Duty Cop

(New York-WABC, June 29, 2005) — This morning police have made an arrest in the stabbing of an off duty police officer, who tried to break up a robbery in Brooklyn. 

Detectives captured Shron Killings at his brother's home in Newport News, Virginia. 

Police say Killings is the man on the videotape trying to rob a Dunkin' Donuts in East Flatbush on Monday. 

Officer Vincent Schiavarelli intervened, and was stabbed in the stomach. 

He was released from the hospital yesterday.


----------

